# Tap water filter



## MarcusK408 (May 18, 2003)

Hi. Has anybody used this device? It's supposed to remove chlorine, chloramine, etc.
I was thinking of getting one so I wouldn't have to use a water conditioner all the time.

Tap water filter


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Sounds good, but the it doesnt stop there. Regardless if you've filteres out chlorimine, ammonia, copper, etc.. The water hardness of your tap water stays the same. I havent really looked into filters for tap water before. Try testing the water after its been ran through the filter and let us know how it goes..


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Once the activated carbon and resins are used up, you will need to purchase a replacement filter cartridge ($17.99). So you're better off sticking to the water conditioner. Besides that, you will need to reconstitute it with a pH buffer and add trace elements back to the treated water to make it fish safe.


----------



## s2k2sti (May 5, 2003)

yea i think using a water conditioner would be a more cost effective solution.

i use NovAqua Water Conditioner which is on sale at www.petsolutions.com for $20.99 for the gallon size which is good for a very long time.

the link is http://www.petsolutions.com/FishMain.html

one capful is good for every ten gallons of tap water.


----------

